# who'd a thought 10/11



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

now yer talkin'.  

That right there might could change his views on bass fishin'


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice snook dude , gotta keep the mechanic happy if you expect him to keep you happy


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i talked to him today,, hes got bass amnesia now [smiley=1-doh.gif] [smiley=1-doh.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow!  That's a beast...specially on top!


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

~Beautiful~


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice on your part to take him fishing. Wow what a fish.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice job. I see some porting and polishing in yer future!  ;D


----------

